# How to tell a girl likes you?



## superrob (Oct 25, 2007)

Well im 14 and totaly unexpierenced with love....
Acturly i never had a girlfriend.... which sucks...

Im currently in love with one from my class....
But i dont know if she likes me too......

Please give me some tips


----------



## TaeK (Oct 25, 2007)

Be up front with her.

Does she know you even exist? Do you talk to her? Do you talk to her friends?

You're still young, at 14, you have plenty of time for experiences.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Well im 14 and totaly unexpierenced with love....
> Acturly i never had a girlfriend.... which sucks...
> 
> Im currently in love with one from my class....
> ...


ohi I'm in the same situation

:S

[edit] except its probably not really love and neither is yours lol


----------



## paul1991 (Oct 25, 2007)

I really hate this expression, but:
[email protected] Im currently in love with one from my class....
Ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, I prefer the indirect approach, befriend her and get to know her, then when you are comfortable with her, ask her out to a movie. Don't specify if its a date or a friend thing, let her decide.
If you can't tell if she "digs" you after that point, assume she does not.


----------



## roboz (Oct 25, 2007)

Try telling her a crappy joke. If she laughs at it she likes you or the jokes is actually good.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(superrob @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well im 14 and totaly unexpierenced with love....
> ...



Same here


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(superrob @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...



Chances are you guys are right, but ya never know.  I fell in love with a girl at 14 and I'm still in love with her now.  We broke up a few months ago but...eh whatever.  You never know kiddos...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 25, 2007)

place your balls on her chin if she likes that she  proabably likes you


----------



## phoood (Oct 25, 2007)

You win a cup of instant win.


----------



## Maktub (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> place your balls on her chin if she likes that sheÂ proabably likes you


Alternatively, cut your dick, give it to her as a gift and if she still decides to go on with you even lacking dick, she LOVES you, not jsut like you.
Else, GTFO and get banned from life.
Nah, just kidding.
Well, ask her when you feel it's the right moment. If she doesn't, she'll at least know you're there. Also, sometimes you win, some other times you lose. That makes life kinda funny.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 25, 2007)

Let me give you some tips: until you're a bit older and can handle the fucking wrath of girls, stay far far away. You need to be able to say "sorry" with a fucking straight face (even when you've done nothing wrong) when it all goes to hell. Because it will. I imagine you're probably pretty to close to her? If not you might stand a chance, you just have to get to know her and try not to get too close because if you do you've got no chance and will end up a "best friend". You have to have qualities that she's into (sorry but it's true) and you have to be able to make her smile a little (that's enough usually). OH, and most of the time, don't believe the signs. You can NEVER tell when a girl likes you, SHE TELLS YOU.

Also, BoneMonkey, you're a fucking AssMonkey. I hate you. 

The end.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 25, 2007)

im going to put that in my signature


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 25, 2007)

Aren't you supposed to pass notes at the age of 14? .... like 
"Who do you like?"

or the god forsaken scale:
"On a scale of 1 to 10 how much do you like TaeK?"

"On a scale of 1 to 10 how much do you like TaeK superrob?"

I think your supposed to tell her friend that you like her...then let her friend help you... sorry been a decade and a half since I was 14


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 25, 2007)

Listen up all the advice in this thread sucks just grow balls and do this 


superrob - hey girl i have a hardon for i like you alot wanna go out see a movie ? 

girlsuperrobhasahardonfor - Sure :-) ! 


if she says no say this 

superrob - ha ! i only asked you out cuase ppl said you were easy slut 


/end thread


----------



## Costello (Oct 25, 2007)

Well unfortunately there are many situations.
I've had quite a bit of experience especially recently...

There are several types of approaches, the most common one at your age is when the girl shows interest in you, in a rather obvious way.
When I was 13 (> 7 years ago now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) that's how I had my first girlfriend, she was like "wow" at everything I did, she wrote me letters, etc.  you get the idea.
There are also girls who you've never met or noticed, and suddenly ask you out. Hate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how are you supposed to date someone you've never talked to before? Feels extremely uncomfortable when they ask.

Lately (actually a few months ago) I've been going out with a girl who I didn't know before, and I had no idea she was into me as much as I was into her. I hadn't noticed any interest on her side, but I was very attracted so I just asked her out and it turns out she was in love with me since the first time we met  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So.. you see, girls can be quiet but have feelings nonetheless! Maybe that's a situation you wouldn't face at your age, and anyway I don't know how it works in Denmark!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's a thought (from an old-timer): ask her how she feels about you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Additionally, tell her how you feel about her, and see what her response is. Communication is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Maktub (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> bla bla
> 
> The end.


Never follow advices from deductive people.
That is, people thinking their personal experience is equal to some sort of universal truth and keep on spitting aphorisms that sound cool.
Or do, that above was just another example of aphorism.
Also, ShadowXP answered to a question which should be something closer to: "HOW TO CONQUER A BRAINLESS GIRL", which may be what you really meant by telling "Replying to How to tell a girl likes you?", but assuming that is not something I'd do.


----------



## Maktub (Oct 25, 2007)

lol, right
you're from denmark, I hadn't nocticed.
You see, I had this Swedish gf for two years, we had the theory that most of you nordic "men" are cold icy faggots*.
Sadly, most girls I've asked (and I've done with quite many) agreed with me.
By this, we meant that no man up there ever asks women out, they don't even show any interest. I don't know what's with that, but seems like they feel super ashamed of showing any interest on the female gender.

Prove me wrong and ask her out.

*: this had an exception with finns, which are quite different from danes, norweigans and swedes in general terms. Also, if you're a very very warm hearted and passionable and cool and strong and tall and hot guy and you asked girls out, nice! Then you're not into those "general terms". And if you think I'm talking bullshit, nice! then don't give a shit about what you just read.


----------



## carloandreacchio (Oct 25, 2007)

if you wanting to get better with women, read a book called the game by neil strauss..... quite good


----------



## Novaxis (Oct 25, 2007)

No need to wonder if a girl likes me when I do THIS.

After that, you already know what her answer will be...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 25, 2007)

if she wears things like this around you, she likes you


----------



## kaoken (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't listen to the other people in this thread they are hella immature.  I skimmed through this thread and I saw one good one, just talk to her.  To the idiots in this thread: he's 14 stop being a dumbass.  And the girl in that picture has huge melons


----------



## Zesto (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> im going to put that in my signature


I'm going to PIRATE that sig.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(kaoken @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Don't listen to the other people in this thread they are hella immature.Â I skimmed through this thread and I saw one good one, just talk to her.Â To the idiots in this thread: he's 14 stop being a dumbass.Â And the girl in that picture has huge melonsÂ



What if you don't have the balls to talk to girls?  But yeah, that's the best way to get to know someone.  I'm gonna have to agree.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Maktub @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > bla bla
> ...



Okay first you have no right to call me deductive because you don't know a fucking thing about me, I'm fired up tonight but yeah I agree with you in that I pretty much answered the wrong question, I was thinking of a brainless girl at the time of writing. Also, I agree with WeaponXxX 100% because that is how it should be at that age, hell I was doing it 2 years ago. And besides, it WORKS. 

BoneMonkey is an AssMonkey and I hope he fucks off soon.


----------



## Urza (Oct 25, 2007)

Theres no "love" at 14. Its just hormones running through your body because you're still a kid. All a relationship will do during this time in your life is distract you from more important things, and cause you to make stupid decisions.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Theres no "love" at 14. Its just hormones running through your body because you're still a kid. All a relationship will do during this time in your life is distract you from more important things, and cause you to make stupid decisions.



You said something I actually agree with!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Theres no "love" at 14. Its just hormones running through your body because you're still a kid. All a relationship will do during this time in your life is distract you from more important things, and cause you to make stupid decisions.



Yah.  At that age, it's called a crush.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We'll see how it goes later on.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

Hrmmz 14yo love.that is a hard one *thinks*

Just try and talk to her and find out what kind of things she's into. Smile at her and try not to act too shy but I know that's kinda hard at 14. Try sitting close to her or near her in class. Once you're talking to each other a fair bit ask her if she wants to do something on the weekend like go to the movies. 

That's all I can think of. I never really approached girls when I was that age and I wish I did, I waited till girls came to me and they were mostly fat...so yes. that is my advice.

ps. yeah as urza said it's a crush not love. probably


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 25, 2007)

When she punches you in the nuts, you know she is a keeper.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Theres no "love" at 14. Its just hormones running through your body because you're still a kid. All a relationship will do during this time in your life is distract you from more important things, and cause you to make stupid decisions.
> ...



I actually disagree with that. I met the love of my life when I was merely 11 or 12, and I haven't felt the same about anyone since. To this day I still think of her from time to time. I actually found it quite offensive when people would say to me back then "It's just puppy love" or "It's just a crush". As if love isn't a possibility when you're young? Love is timeless and ageless. Just because many teens only experience crushes, doesn't mean that's true of everyone.


----------



## Maktub (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Theres no "love" at 14. Its just hormones running through your body because you're still a kid. All a relationship will do during this time in your life is distract you from more important things, and cause you to make stupid decisions.


So, is it not hormones running through your body at the age of 40? Enlightment comes in the form of Urza's post.
He will end up getting fucked up (or not) whether he tries now or in twenty years, and if he does it by now, he'll know what it's like when he's 20.
You ALWAYS learn if your eyes are open. Else, you never learn, no matter how many things you experience. I seldom learnt a whole new language, practiced with one I already knew, learnt how to travel and disenvolve in a different country and culture from just TWO years of a "teen" relationship. That's what I learn in terms of "academical" knowledge. Let's not talk about what I learnt about myself, people, feelings, etc.
You just don't mature when you age, but you mature as you experience things. The fact that as you experience things times passes by, is just a coincidence.
And yeah, Shadow, I don't know a fuck about you, just enough to think you've ported your own experience to general terms.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Zesto @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > im going to put that in my signature
> ...




ROFL


----------



## Urza (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Maktub @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Theres no "love" at 14. Its just hormones running through your body because you're still a kid. All a relationship will do during this time in your life is distract you from more important things, and cause you to make stupid decisions.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puberty


----------



## Maktub (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah, I expressed myself wrong.
You may understand I said there IS love at 14.
Well, there MAY be, I won't get into discussing that because love is not something we can describe that easily, so that goes for you guys who know so much about lifeness and its consequences (like those fake philosophers who pretend to know Truth and such).
What I meant is, was there ANY love at the age or 14 OR NOT, that's for him to discover. It makes no sense to "follow" someone's axiom if you don't understand the core of it, and the only way to do so is experiencing it.


----------



## Urza (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Maktub @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> What I meant is, was there ANY love at the age or 14 OR NOT, that's for him to discover. It makes no sense to "follow" someone's axiom if you don't understand the core of it, and the only way to do so is experiencing it.


Theres something to be said for learning through the experiences of others. While there is always that chance that it is someone who melds perfectly with him and will be able to forever and ever, the chance is very slim. Like I already mentioned, at that age your mind is still developing and hormones are being pumped like mad throughout your body. This creates a feeling of "love" (the 'crush' if you will), and is incredibly common during that period in a person's life.

So you could take the chance, and end up with happily ever after, but more than likely you'll just end up wasting a good portion of your development stage and detrimenting your future self.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...


Eh I know how you feel(maybe?), I still like a girl I started liking back when I was 11. We even live in different states. I've had many crushes since then but none that were like her. 

Also here is some advice that I got from a girl about girls: do not straight on tell her that you like her. That will creep her out and make an looong awkward moment.


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 26, 2007)

There is love at 13-15 but not the love as in marriage but love as in close friends, my friends i knew since kindergarten me and them are still close and talk constantly and even go out to the movies or party.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...



Yeah I think the first girl you like is always like that. It's more of a 'looking back fondly, nostalgia, warm feeling' than 'insanity, make you go crazy, climbing up the walls, hurts in your stomach feeling'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ace: how old are you now?


----------



## Maktub (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Maktub @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What I meant is, was there ANY love at the age or 14 OR NOT, that's for him to discover. It makes no sense to "follow" someone's axiom if you don't understand the core of it, and the only way to do so is experiencing it.
> ...


I know, I never found any eternal love nor hope to find one. What I meant is, not finding one is good, too. Just as long as you keep your mind clear, you can still love AND think and thus, learn.


----------



## Urza (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Maktub @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Just as long as you keep your mind clear, you can still love AND think and thus, learn.


But thats just the problem, its quite difficult to think clearly while in that state. Infatuation can cause you to do stupid things.


----------



## Maktub (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, yeah, but according to what's been my experience, people who are hopeless when teenagers, will hardly ever change into anyone thinking any close to clearly or thinking at all. I don't like it that way and I wish people I considered stupid could change into something different, but that's the way it's been for me during all of my life and if there are any exceptions... well, that's it - they're exceptions.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Yeah I think the first girl you like is always like that. It's more of a 'looking back fondly, nostalgia, warm feeling' than 'insanity, make you go crazy, climbing up the walls, hurts in your stomach feeling'Â


It's not always like that for the first girl you like, at least not for me since I had "crushes" in Kindergarten and looking back she wasn't all that special and neither was my crush in 2nd or 3rd grade. Yes I know that's really young and strange to have crushes then, but it happened to me


----------



## reilina (Oct 26, 2007)

well what ive conclude base on MY experience is ask yourself 1st;

does she deserve someone like me?
dont use the reason "yes, bec i love her", based it on who u really are.
from top to bottom, your characteristic, even your status in life/school.

if no, then she's better off with someone else better than you.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(reilina @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> well what ive conclude base on MY experience is ask yourself 1st;
> 
> does she deserve someone like me?
> dont use the reason "yes, bec i love her", based it on who u really are.
> ...


thats kinda low self esteem, first ask youself "is she good enough for me?"


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> ace: how old are you now?



I'm 19. Why do you ask?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-ZYvqHEJ6E

that video will tell you everything you need to know 

how to dress 

body language 

how to handle your self in the presence of a women etc 

good luck :-)


----------



## reilina (Oct 26, 2007)

well... i guess ur right, but thats how it works for me.

i realize this when i was 16. i broke up with her and now
she more happy and succesfull in life.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 26, 2007)

ha ha your emo !


----------



## Urza (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ace: how old are you now?
> ...


You're still pretty young then.


----------



## mossy (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Also here is some advice that I got from a girl about girls: do not straight on tell her that you like her. That will creep her out and make an looong awkward moment.


I learned that the hard way :'( 

@superrob I agree with the others who are saying just talk to her and be her friend, then ask her out somewhere and let her decide

And BoneMonkey, you suck (apparently)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...



Mhm, your point being?


----------



## Nitepanic (Oct 26, 2007)

It doesn't really matter if she likes you or not. Just ask her out! It's not like you're going to somehow MAKE her love you.

Well, that's my advice.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 26, 2007)

You're 14 now...if you get her as a girl...you're gonna be the gossip of the whole school...noting you're still a young teenager...having everyone gossip about you is all you really want in this endeavor.  I remember when I was 14 (almost a decade ago), I went through the same stage...nearly turned me emo...Found a girl I "loved", she gave me signs, I gave her signs...but nothing was able to move through...but I kept going at it...for 4 fucking years.  In the end I had a friend but not a close friend...now I don't even speak to her or know her.  I feel better I didn't get her in the end.  100% not worth it.

Ask yourself...do you really like this girl...and do you really think both of you can be happy together...if you give her signs and she does not return them...GTFO right away or you'll be a really sad teenager (it happened to me before).

Besides....most teenagers are too immature to understand love...its just the hormones working in you.  I can honestly tell you, 5 years later when you're 19, your gonna look back and see what a bimbo that girl is.  But if you really want to go through with it, just try your best but don't force it.  Start with basic conversation, if she enjoys your company and takes you as a friend, you just finished step 1.  When you're ready for step 2, post again here and I'll answer that...one step at a time.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Mhm, your point being?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's all a part of the learning process. 'Isn't it better to have loved and lost than to not have loved at all?' perhaps. but you'll never find out if you don't go for her..you might really regret it later if you don't.


btw reilina is a dumb arse and linkiboy is right. you should be asking yourself if she's good enough for you not the other way around


----------



## amptor (Oct 26, 2007)

just become friends, see where it leads.. some girls make the first move.. get some stuff done and out of the way before you graduate from high school if you can.. after high school don't fiddle around with women til u get your degree, otherwise you might have to catch up later on in life.  remember that you are the most important person here, not the chick.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mhm, your point being?
> ...



In reply to your reply to my comment, cubin', I'm not much for that whole romance business anymore. I've cared for quite a few women in my lifetime, and I can tell you (and anyone else) right now, that even at 14 I could personally differentiate between the real thing and a crush. I've loved, crushed, and lusted; three very different feelings. But I can safely say at 14 I did know what love is. In fact, I'd be willing to go as far as to say I knew better when I was 14 than I do now. Back then you're going through bodily changes, but you're still hormonally sane enough to tell the difference between mere sexual attraction, loneliness, and the real deal. It's nowadays where I have trouble, because my sex drive tends to overtake my mental facilities. 

Back when I was 14 though... it was all so simple. When you're older you have to consider so many things, does she live close enough? Do your values align? Do you want kids/does she? Are you socially compatible? Etc, etc. It wasn't about sex (for the most part), or economics, or romantic politics and BS; it was about about emotion, pure and simple. The emotion was what mattered. We lose site of that as we get older, prioritize a career or a hobby over true love, that's just a waste. If you really truly love someone, you find a way to fit your life into that love, not the other way around. And again, we tend to lose sight of that as we get older. 

Personally I'd love to go back to a time when biding for a girls affections was as simple as telling her how you feel. When you're an adult you have to look good, say the right things (even if they're lies, which I hate), have the right amount of money, the right hobbies, the right background, and if you even dare telling a woman how you feel outright? Chances are she'll either laugh at you, pity you, or take out a restraining order. Of course, to the person who started this topic, you don't need to worry about a lot of these more advanced problems yet, you're young, make the most of it. The restrictions I mentioned aren't as present at that age.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Lately (actually a few months ago) I've been going out with a girl who I didn't know before, and I had no idea she was into me as much as I was into her. I hadn't noticed any interest on her side, but I was very attracted so I just asked her out and it turns out she was in love with me since the first time we metÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a beast.


----------



## RiotShooter (Oct 26, 2007)

wow this topic has actually gotten very interesting.  i guess i can add my own addition and someone can give me advice about it.  lol  so there is this girl in my band class that i am attracted to but i'm not completely sure if i like her and all.  *note i dont even know her at all* the only time i get to see her is during that class which only happens twice a week.  i'm not sure how exactly to go up to her and start talking. i dont want to freak her out or anything.  we've made occasional eye contact but i really dont think that counts as anything. i really just want to get to know her and then go from there. so ya help please.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(RiotShooter @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> wow this topic has actually gotten very interesting.Â i guess i can add my own addition and someone can give me advice about it.Â lolÂ so there is this girl in my band class that i am attracted to but i'm not completely sure if i like her and all.Â *note i dont even know her at all* the only time i get to see her is during that class which only happens twice a week.Â i'm not sure how exactly to go up to her and start talking. i dont want to freak her out or anything.Â we've made occasional eye contact but i really dont think that counts as anything. i really just want to get to know her and then go from there. so ya help please.



Talk to her, dude.  Gradually, small talk.  Get to know the girl and her friends.

And stalk her.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(RiotShooter @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> wow this topic has actually gotten very interesting.Â i guess i can add my own addition and someone can give me advice about it.Â lolÂ so there is this girl in my band class that i am attracted to but i'm not completely sure if i like her and all.Â *note i dont even know her at all* the only time i get to see her is during that class which only happens twice a week.Â i'm not sure how exactly to go up to her and start talking. i dont want to freak her out or anything.Â we've made occasional eye contact but i really dont think that counts as anything. i really just want to get to know her and then go from there. so ya help please.


Introducing yourself is always the hard part. Once you get that out of the way, everything else comes naturally.

Try to find something that she finds interest in or has an opinion on. It may not always be something physical. For example, last week I decided to introduce myself to this cute girl that sat in the row in front of me in one of my classes. I had never talked to her, it was the first week of school and all. Our teacher had assigned a ridiculously hard project that was to be turned in in less than a week and of course, the class was all groans. She briefly turned around, and when our eyes connected, I just let out a line. It's all about waiting for the right moment, taking it, and running with it. I sympathized with her on the difficulty on the project and then built on it. Started talking about the different styles that we might be using and we even traded sketchbooks to view each others work. Compliments are your friend. I pointed out a number of her sketches and told her how I loved the style and such. Also, the more you talk, the easier it gets. I furthered our conversations by asking her what she used to create certain stuff, how long it took, things like that. Eye contact is a must. Whenever you speak to a girl, don't forget the eye contact and listening intently when she speaks to you. It lets her know that you're interested in what she's saying. Always show confidence. Don't show signs of shakiness of nervousness, be calm, as if you were talking to one of your friends that you've known for years. Also, get her to smile. Use humor, compliments, whatever, just by getting her to smile, you'll know that you're on the right track. Don't be afraid to smile and laugh yourself, as well. Once both of you are smiling, you'll feel more free and open to her than you were before (and vice versa), making it very easy to come up and talk to her whenever you feel like doing so.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 26, 2007)

See Martin's got the right idea...follow him.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn man, [M]artin wrote an essay, owned my line of so-called wisdom.  You go, Martin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a situation similar to Martin's.  Except I screwed it up.


----------



## salv (Oct 26, 2007)

Haha wow i have been away from this forum in sooo long jeez,
anyways,

Women are mysterious things really. As a guy and coming from experience i would really suggest finding out yourself man. Best thing to do is talk to her of course. Humor is a positive thing make her laugh, make her feel comfortable around you that way things won't be awkward between you two. Yes i agree with other members, there is no such thing as love for a 14 year old, you got plenty of time ahead of you champ. 
anyways ask her what shes into; her interests, her likes and dislikes, and try to come up with an idea for a date if you can. of course options are limited as well as transportation but thats what your parents are for at such a young age right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



movies is a start, but warm up at a mall or take her for a cup of booster juice or something lol.
best of luck kid.


----------



## qal (Oct 26, 2007)

i ve done all tha girlz in my class


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 26, 2007)

When she says she does.

If she doesn't, you suck.

If you wanna deny that, you still suck.

Drown yourself in sorrow by getting laid.


----------



## superrob (Oct 26, 2007)

Well i ive know her in since first class...
so we know each other in 8 years... since we was 6 years old..

Ive begun to talk to her and that a few weeks ago..
And also this is my second love.... year the first one dident work never got together...

And to just ask her its hard....
I find it hard to get a moment alone with her...
I was alone in the computer room with her today i was so close to ask her while i was helping her with finding out her username again.

But unlucky me the whole class came in before i did it....


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 26, 2007)

I always thought you were 35 superrobb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Seriously, you cannot tell if a girl likes you.They have to tell you. If you like a girl, anything they do to you (talk to you, look at you for a second) you think they like you.It gets amplified a 1000 times. Trust me, I made a crazy thread a while back about the same thing(Lil' different though).


----------



## superrob (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> I always thought you were 35 superrobb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol im i wirting like someone on 35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Issac (Oct 26, 2007)

I have to say:

Wait, relax, now go talk to her if you don't already do that, and tell her a bit about what you think about her.

not like: "Hey babe, whazzap? i jerk off while i think of you"
more like: "hey there, *name*, *blah blah normal talk "hi how you doing etc.* You want to go drink some hot chocolate at a café some cold day?"

and no, i don't suggest chocolate cause your 14.. because its romantic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did two years ago when I was 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still have that girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck mate,

Jeg håber at du har det godt!


----------



## amptor (Oct 26, 2007)

oh also if she gets the impression ur a stalker, ditch her right away..it's not worth it at that point.  hopefully u don't have to go through with that nonsense, women up into their 20's act like that, it is gay and depressing.


----------



## RiotShooter (Oct 26, 2007)

wow. that was very informative. thx


----------



## ZeminkoX (Oct 26, 2007)

Try slapping her on the ass and seeing how she takes it. I'd say you'd find out how she feels about you shortly afterwards.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 26, 2007)

Hide in her closet naked.  You'll have your answer in a short amount of time.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh man you're still so young. Seriously, girlfriends at that age only mess your mind up, but I believe it does it in a way where it actually allows your brain to evolve. I have had my "heart broken" twice, and I'm glad it happened because now I'm a way different person. I'm 19 and I broke up with a girlfriend(which I had for two years) three years ago almost, and a year later I had another mental crisis with another girlfriend. Looking back at it seems hilarious because of how crazy hormones get during relationships.

If you can get her to like you, you just have to look into the future and not be so up-in-the-girls business where you try and plan the future with each other. Wait until you graduate from college and actually LIVE before any of that thinking. But honestly, if you have known this chick for a really long time, it's most likely not going to work out, as they will only see you as a friend. I don't really understand that part about girls, but it's extremely true.

Just think of everything as an experience. If this girl likes you, awesome, go get laid and enjoy the time you have with her, but if not, don't stalk on it and just move on. Find some other poooooooon.


Okay I'm done writing my love essay on a game forum.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 26, 2007)

Whats the drinking age in Denmark?


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 26, 2007)

If Wikipedia is correct,


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> No minimum age outside bars. In bars 18.


But it also says you have to be 16 to buy it... So maybe if someone else buys it for you it's fine... But I don't live there, so I'm just going off Wiki.

- Sam


----------



## superrob (Oct 26, 2007)

Well i dont drink.... i dont like the taste...


----------



## Bryce (Oct 26, 2007)

Alcohol is the key to enjoying things. At least in college.


----------



## ackers (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> There are also girls who you've never met or noticed, and suddenly ask you out. Hate them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea like when some girl approached me and pulled her hair band out from her hair (it was in a bob) and shook her hair and said 'I love you'. My response? I pretended to throw up!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was only 11 then.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Well i dont drink.... i dont like the taste...


you don't drink what?

there's plenty of stuff out there.. not all have "bad" taste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




then again your just 14.. I suggest u stay away from alcohol a few more years. that's what I did.

btw I have my FIRST ever date tonight where I cook.. I haven't met the girl before, but we've chat alot on MSN and so on. It's going to be crazy...


----------



## Switchy (Oct 27, 2007)

Eek! Internet dates are scary!!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There are also girls who you've never met or noticed, and suddenly ask you out. Hate them
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 28, 2007)

well, since im a girl, and totally in love with this guy which im trying to give signs to, and im 14, ill give you some tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if she likes you, she will usually always say hi to you whenever she sees you, because she wants you to notice her
if you ever see her staring at you and then she turns away
if she ends up joining the same clubs as you or she sits near you in whatever classes you have together
her friends giggle when you pass by
if she ever came up to you during a school dance, said hi and left
(to make her notice you and make you ask her to dance)

i can tell you more if you want,
but im currently stuck in
how to tell if a GUY likes you
because im this ' ' close to telling the guy i like that i like him
but i am not sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is the kind of stuff i do

but sometimes girls are shy too, 
so they wont express their feelings


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> well, since *im a girl, and totally in love* with this guy which im trying to give signs to, and *im 14[**/B], ill give you some tips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



*


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 28, 2007)

At 14 years old ?? In love ?? Too plenty to go. You will have a break heart... Argument... a break heart again... Etc... The women are always jerks. They wants your money and they think they are in love with you.. Not! They wants more respects and they wants men to worry about them a lots than worry about men. They wants you to push the chair for her, open the door for her, buy flower for her, hope you to have a car so you can pick her up, jewerlys, and something like that. The women always want is money money money money... Mostly. I have experience and I am sick of women's way and women always complaint and wants us to listen to their complaint instead of listen to our sometimes and what about the men's right of respects and emotion in return ? Jeez! You have plenty time ahead of you to decide because you still are learn.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-ZYvqHEJ6E
> 
> that video will tell you everything you need to know
> 
> ...


that advice saved my parents fathers marriage.

THANKS!


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RockmanForte @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> At 14 years old ?? In love ?? Too plenty to go. You will have a break heart... Argument... a break heart again... Etc... The women are always jerks. They wants your money and they think they are in love with you.. Not! They wants more respects and they wants men to worry about them a lots than worry about men. They wants you to push the chair for her, open the door for her, buy flower for her, hope you to have a car so you can pick her up, jewerlys, and something like that. The women always want is money money money money... Mostly. I have experience and I am sick of women's way and women always complaint and wants us to listen to their complaint instead of listen to our sometimes and what about the men's right of respects and emotion in return ? Jeez! You have plenty time ahead of you to decide because you still are learn.








 I think you've been hanging out with the wrong kind of woman lmao

good post though really funny


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RockmanForte @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > At 14 years old ?? In love ?? Too plenty to go. You will have a break heart... Argument... a break heart again... Etc... The women are always jerks. They wants your money and they think they are in love with you.. Not! They wants more respects and they wants men to worry about them a lots than worry about men. They wants you to push the chair for her, open the door for her, buy flower for her, hope you to have a car so you can pick her up, jewerlys, and something like that. The women always want is money money money money... Mostly. I have experience and I am sick of women's way and women always complaint and wants us to listen to their complaint instead of listen to our sometimes and what about the men's right of respects and emotion in return ? Jeez! You have plenty time ahead of you to decide because you still are learn.
> ...



Nah, that is not the point of  wrong kind of woman. I am talk about the WOMEN who does those things. They are picky and they expect men to do anything for them and if we dont have money for them then they dont date us. Do you understand what I mean ? They are like queens. That's ridiculous.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

show us a picture of yourself or a myspace page and we can decide if a girl would possibly want to go out with you.

and if your fat, dont even bother fatty.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RockmanForte @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Nah, that is not the point ofÂ wrong kind of woman. I am talk about the WOMEN who does those things. They are picky and they expect men to do anything for them and if we dont have money for them then they dont date us. Do you understand what I mean ? They are like queens. That's ridiculous.



Yeah sorry I get what you mean now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I thought you were saying all woman like that but I was mistaken.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> show us a picture of yourself or a myspace page and we can decide if a girl would possibly want to go out with you.
> 
> and if your fat, dont even bother fatty.



Nah, you will drool if you saw my picture of myspace.com. Wait, you are guy right ? Who cares howeve I do not trust them anyway because I don't date a blind date at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am athletic for your information and no, I am not chubby if you must know.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> show us a picture of yourself or a myspace page and we can decide if a girl would possibly want to go out with you.
> 
> and if your fat, dont even bother fatty.



Chubby kids get chicks too.  People care about personality first, and then image.  Not that I'm fat or anything, I swim often enough...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 28, 2007)

That's true. The personality is important too. I am just telling you what you want to know and I am telling you that I am not chubby. I have a chubby friend and he is great guy.. I don't judge any size for my friends as long as they have a great personalities and cares about each others then that's fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Keep up.. Swimming is my favorite and it's fun and challenge!


----------



## KizunaIatari (Oct 28, 2007)

Ugh, seems alot of us guys have problems finding girls. At least we can admit that we're all not pimps. I for one am not. I'm 17 and there's this girl on my class who I just can't help but look her way, every second I have class with her. And she doesn't talk to anybody. ANYBODY. She's like too cool for us. She talks with me like I know her really well though. Could I be kidding myself? Well, some people think we're dating. But we're not. It feels weird to get jealous looks from people when their jealousy is unfounded. Eh. Life, you know?


----------



## Arkansaw (Oct 28, 2007)

When you are ugly, it actually gets easier (to tell).


----------



## mattchase00 (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, First things, First:

Wait a month or 2, no seriously.... wait... because if you truly love her, a month or 2 before acting on anything isnt going to hurt you. In fact i will almost at once alert you to whether or not what you feel is something that is real. 

2nd thing to do is to be very open and honest with her about your feelings (its hard at first, but get easier to do), you never want to build any kind of relationship on a lie (even little white ones), because eventually she will find out and there will be hell to pay (so to speak). 

back a few years ago i told a girl that i liked her... then all the drama, being in high school, had started to kick in... her friends get in the way, everyone talks about the relationships, best friends try to move in on your girl (this being a short list). I'll be very honest i never had the chance to really get to know her then... as a person, but we have met each other while we are in college, her being finished and me finishing this semester, have finally got to the point in our lives where we can be romantic...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so patience is key to life... just ask/ or tell your feelings, if things are meant to work out, then they will, if not there is always someone out there for you (even when you feel like you've lost all hope)


----------



## amptor (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Bryce @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Oh man you're still so young. Seriously, girlfriends at that age only mess your mind up, but I believe it does it in a way where it actually allows your brain to evolve. I have had my "heart broken" twice, and I'm glad it happened because now I'm a way different person. I'm 19 and I broke up with a girlfriend(which I had for two years) three years ago almost, and a year later I had another mental crisis with another girlfriend. Looking back at it seems hilarious because of how crazy hormones get during relationships.
> 
> If you can get her to like you, you just have to look into the future and not be so up-in-the-girls business where you try and plan the future with each other. Wait until you graduate from college and actually LIVE before any of that thinking. But honestly, if you have known this chick for a really long time, it's most likely not going to work out, as they will only see you as a friend. I don't really understand that part about girls, but it's extremely true.
> 
> ...



I agree with this entire post.  It is good to have some relationships in your teens rather than after you are an adult.  This way you can get a lot of good stuff laid out (phyiscally) in your brain and you will have a very good life from 18 on.  And don't worry about your senior year too much..if you get real good grades then that is cool and you'll be able to get in real good colleges..if it is too tough, it is too tough for most classmates so don't stress too hard just get done what you physically can and get your SATs and such all straight and go on from there and have a good time in college man.  don't worry bout women in college too much too, they're mostly there to learn and they come from all over the world so they aren't really there to stay.  most people in college don't stay with their college chick cos the chick doesn't find a job nearby neither does the guy and they have to separate unless one follows the other to live closeby.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 29, 2007)

I had a girl friend on age 8 O.o That was mostly luck , I loved her and I just came to her and told her.. We were friends for 2 or 3 years.. then we broke up.. Just cus we felt like it.. I remember the time when she gave me a kiss on my face , It wasn't the mouth though , Too young for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway.. Hmm i'd suggest you just find a time when shes not with anyone.. and grab the chance to ask her to go somewhere..

Actually last year , I asked someone out.. When I THOUGHT I like her , And when I asked her out I figured I hate her O.o Think alot alot alot before you ask her out..





Now you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Try to talk to her girl friend she could be a hand.. and i'd suggest you BET , Thats right BET with a friend that you will ask her... Today or something , That what helped me ask the second girl I spoke of ... Even tho when thinking now , It wasn't a smart idea after all...


----------

